# US Paramedic in NZ



## Racefit (Jun 7, 2020)

Hello,
I'm a paramedic here in the US and I'm contemplating relocating to NZ, possibly the Christchurch area. How difficult is it to transition from US EMS to NZ EMS? I've been in EMS for 10 yrs, both pre-hospital and in-hospital. Also wondering, as 52 year old paramedic how difficult it might be for me to get work visa? My wife is 59, would I have a problem getting a visa for her? I've seen where the work visa cut-off is at 55.
Thanks
BTW - I'm also a personal trainer, if that helps with getting a work visa


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry. No idea how difficult or not the transition would be between the different roles in the US and NZ.
Have a look at this:

https://www.careers.govt.nz/jobs-database/health-and-community/health/paramedic/

To get any visa you'll need a permanent skilled job offer in NZ first and that will then allow you to apply for either a temporary class work visa - e.g. Essential Skills or Work To Residence OR a permanent class Skilled Migrant Resident Visa which is points based.
In terms of health industry roles the employer usually steers you and assists you on the path for a temporary class work visa that could allow you to live and work in NZ for up to 5 years. They do this as the processing is a lot easier, takes less time, is more affordable and allows travel in a matter of weeks instead of months/over a year.Depending on the salary and other job criteria it may allow your partner to apply for a visa based on partnership with you. 
That visa would allow her to work in any job in NZ so long as the work is legal and the length of time till expiry would match yours. While here on those visas you can then set about applying to remain permanently but you would have to do this quickly because of the age restrictions.


----------

